# 8 Sure-Fire Dog Constipation Home Remedies



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

*Contrary to popular belief, constipation isn’t just a human problem. Sometimes, your pooch gets backed up and can’t go either. Fortunately, your pupper doesn’t have to suffer. Try these dog constipation home remedies to get things moving!*

If your dog could talk, he’d tell you that it’s no fun to be all bunged up. At some point in his life, your dog will get constipated. It happens to all of us and it is always an uncomfortable situation. However, as a pet parent, there are some home remedies you can try to help with dog constipation and get things flowing again. With just a little effort, your dog can be just as regular as you are after a hearty bowl of All-Bran and a tall cup of coffee.

Read More: 8 Sure-Fire Dog Constipation Home Remedies


----------



## EvaShinQ (Apr 27, 2021)

I definitely agree that dogs can experience constipation as well. I saw it on my little pet some time ago. I started getting very worried, as I didn’t know what condition he had or how can I help him. We directly went to the vet, and he told us about dog constipation. He gave us some medications, and after this incident, I started researching more on Can Dogs Eat Starburst? Safety First!. This is a great online platform that offers informative insights about all aspects of dogs, including their health, eating habits, advice and so on. Apparently, constipation is more common than we think, and we need to address this issue properly.


----------

